# Lathe For Big Bowls



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

I've been happy with my Delta 46-455 midi lathe for pens, stoppers, spindle work, and small to medium sized bowls, but I want to go big.

I want something that has outboard capabilities, variable speed, 1 & 1/2 horse, and reverse at a minimum. More in the power dept would certainly not be a bad thing.

My local woodcraft had two Jets, but one was only 1 HP, didn't have reverse, but did have outboard, and the other was 1 &1/2 HP, did have reverse, and didn't have outboard.

Anyone know a solid lathe that meets my requirements? Also, would prefer not to go over 3 grand if I can help it.


----------



## Schroedc

If you shop craigslist (I use Dailylister.com) and are willing to travel a bit for pickup you can occasionally find deals on Powermatic 3520 machines and once in a rare while a Oneway 1640 shows up that cheap. I've heard good things about the Nova machines but have never used one myself.


----------



## DKMD

I agree with the plan to look for used, and I've enjoyed my PM3520B.

How big is 'big'? The powermatic will give you 20" inboard, so I'm guessing you want to go bigger than that. The Nova seems to have a good following, and the swiveling headstock would let you get pretty big. I've never actually used one though.

The powermatic 3520b will go something like 36" with the bed extension mounted low and the headstock slid down to the end of the lathe... The older A models have fixed headstocks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Tim Carter

There's a Powermatic 3520 on the S. Fla. Craigslist with the 50" extension for $4000 right now. the lathe has a 3 ph. motor but includes an inverter. It also includes a grinder and tools. the tools look like junk for the most part.


----------



## Mike Mills

Depending on how big big is, you may want to take a look at the Nova line.
I have the 1624 which has been excellent (16" swing, 1.5 hp, reverse, optional 27" outboard with the outrigger) but is belt drive. I only move the belt once or twice for bowls and never for spindles.
Or the Nova DVR @ same but 2 HP and electronic rather than belt.
Or the DVR 2024 @ 20" swing over the bed, 2.3 HP and electonic.

If you can get over to St. Petersburg you can take an up close look. Abt 20 miles per Bing maps.
http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm

If you decide on new a retailer may be more affordable as the service center probably is not allow to compete with them. They do show the 1624 and DVR reconditioned at very good prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I have the Nova 1624 with the offboard turning arm and would highly recommend it. With the correct sized chuck and tools you can turn up to 29" in diameter. It is belt driven like they said before but changes are quick and easy. It has 1 1/2 HP and reverse. If you can wait for a sale you can generally pick one up for around $900 from Woodcraft. The offboard turning arm runs around $250 more and is very stable. If you have to have variable speed on a lathe check out their DVR lathes.
Good luck with your purchase and happy turning!
Tom


----------



## MikeMD

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I've been happy with my Delta 46-455 midi lathe for pens, stoppers, spindle work, and small to medium sized bowls, but I want to go big.
> 
> I want something that has outboard capabilities, variable speed, 1 & 1/2 horse, and reverse at a minimum. More in the power dept would certainly not be a bad thing.
> 
> My local woodcraft had two Jets, but one was only 1 HP, didn't have reverse, but did have outboard, and the other was 1 &1/2 HP, did have reverse, and didn't have outboard.
> 
> Anyone know a solid lathe that meets my requirements? Also, would prefer not to go over 3 grand if I can help it.



Michael, I think the lathe for you is a used PM3520B...like Keller said. It is a good solid machine that could easily be a lifelong lathe. I've known (actually friends, not just internet acquaintances) 3 guys that had Jet 1642s. All moved up to a bigger lathe very soon after. Nothing wrong with the Jet, just not enough for a lot of folks. I don't mean to insult anyone out there that is turning on the 1642 or smaller lathe. Everyone has their own comfort zone, budget, and limits. But if you say you want to go big, and you have $3K to spend, I would NOT go for a new 1642 over a used 3520B.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

It sounds like a Nova or Powermatic is what I'm looking at as viable options. I'm familiar with the Nova to some degree, and it's outboard capabilities of being able to turn up to 27" is nice. The Powermatic B is able to go up to 36"? How does that work? I'm not familiar with sliding headstocks as much. In my head, I'm imagining sliding the headstock all the way down to the end of the lathe, but then having nowhere to attach your tool rest.


----------



## MikeMD

Michael, you are correct about sliding the headstock to the end of the bed to turn "off" of it (as opposed to turning outboard from the opposite side of the headstock on a non sliding headstock lathe). You need either an outboard bed extension (attaches to the outside of the right leg.. down low to accommodate larger blanks with you banjo on that extension), OR you can use a "remote"/free standing tool rest (the kind with three legs, and heavy as heck). If I were you, I would go with the PM. Not because I am a PM Kool-Aid drinker, but because, between the two, I believe the PM has a lot more mass. And it matter enough when turning 20" blanks. But with 36" blanks, you'll want all the mass you can get. I'd even consider looking far and wide for a PM4224 (used) that might be in budget...


----------



## Dane Fuller

3520B has my vote. I got mine a couple years ago and now my mini is a dust collector. Just the standard lathe without any extensions weigh about 700 lbs. so mass is not a problem. Its 2hp is plenty to turn bigger stuff.


----------



## Dan Smith

I have the 3520B and love it. I purchased the the bed extension (http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/...h-tool-rest-ext-for-3520b-model-6294727b.aspx ), fixed it to the lower mounting location, AND purchased the large outboard banjo for the Powermatic 4224A. This is not lathe, but this is the banjo on the large outboard side. It is huge. The only issue you you don't have a tail stock to run big pieces between centers. I am working on a solution, but if anyone has solved this problem, let me know. Like this guys solution (https://picasaweb.google.com/hopikiva/LatheModificationForPowermatic3520B#5419828128124090242) , but would like to make it out of metal.

Here is a video of turning "outboard" on the Powermatic 3520b with the bed extension in the lower position. This is with banjo that comes with the lathe, which is more than adequate.

Dan


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Very nice. I feel the desire for the 3520B!


----------



## MikeMD

Not sure, Jon, but I have to say, I'd be weary of turning large (24"+) items on the 1642. Bottom line is that it just doesn't have the mass for it. I've seen American Beauties and PM4224s dance with 18" out of balance blanks...and they weren't spinning THAT fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

